# 1965 Lionel Slot Cars....



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been meaning to post these pix, of some of the pages of this Old 1965 Lionel Catalog for about a year now, ever since my lady friend picked it up for me at an Antique shop. I'll only post the pages/pix of the Slot Car stuff, of which amazingly, there was quite a bit of in 1965 ! 








Front Cover of Catalog








Back Cover








Inside Front Cover

















Note: HO Cars(on left), and "Standard" 1/32 cars(on right). Both Featuring > "JETPOWER" Ohhh... 








Larger/Standard 1/32 scale...


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

That is cool as can be ......


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

that catalog must be much rarer than the old aurora and tyco catalogs


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

A few of those car illustrations and pics look to have been 'borrowed' from other manufacturers.....LOL


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

any chance you could scan these pages bigger and better so we could read the fine print?
thanks in advance....


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

hifisapi said:


> that catalog must be much rarer than the old aurora and tyco catalogs


You got that right .......


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hifisapi, sorry man, I don't have a scanner or access to one either 

But I could probably take better pics of each of the pages separately and they'd be pretty darn clear, as I've done that before.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Interesting...the "pretzel bender" must have been an AC two car system....


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

hifisapi said:


> that catalog must be much rarer than the old aurora and tyco catalogs


Actually most mid 1960's Lionel catalogs are pretty common and are available for $5 to $10 most of the time. They are fun to look at and are great reference tools. Lionel slot car only catalogs do seem to be very uncommon. The 1964 Lionel slot car catalog is one of my favorites as it shows the HO three lane items that are very hard to find. They also had some great specialty track pieces like the six lane Mystery Track Selector and the controllable lane changer.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Ralph for showing. 

Tuffone could you post a copy of it.

I agree with Crimnick that the pretzel bender has to be some kind of ac system probably similar to the one Faller used. Does anybody know if it was already in the 64 catalogue and whats the first Lionel H0 catalogue.

Just recently and sofar still going on we had a discussion in the german forum about the timeline and crossborder inspiration of H0 systems. In particular who worked with whom together, who was first, specially when it comes the inline motor and to Atlas, Marx, Lionel, Tyco and Faller. Knowing already Marusan in connection with Mabuchi was first and Atlas was buying in from them. But what about the others? Therefore every bit of info is valuable. 

Mario


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The large vintage backdrops look intriguing. A lost accessory in modern times. I'd like to see the details on them. Maybe reprint them in some fashion.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the aqua 1/32nd Lionel Riv and it still runs great!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Any way ya look at it that cat is sweet.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't really have the ability to post the 1964 Lionel slot car catalog. However, there is one for sale on Ebay where you can see the front and back covers and some inside pages. The item number is 141596148344. This is not my auction...just posting this for general information. The catalog has 10 inside pages and shows all HO and 1/32 Lionel that was available. The copy that I have was originally from a place called Trainorama,Inc. in Brentwood,PA. Hope this helps.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Tuffone. Problem is living in Germany doesn't make it easier to get hold of this stuff.
Anyway does anybody here had any experience with the pretzel bender set? If so how does it work? Not technically but playing with it. Is it fun or in the end just as boring as teh slotless ones. Have there been any mechanical problems and how long did Lionel offer that set?

Mario


----------

